# Frustrated and not sure what to do or think



## Cooper (Jan 8, 2015)

My wife is always freezing - I can touch her and she willl be ice cold even though no one else is cold at all. For example last night it was a 72 degrees F in the house and she slept under 2 blankets dressed in sweat pants, 2 shirts and a sweatshirt hoodie. Additionally she has a lack of energy, tired, stressed, suffers from occasional irregular heartbeat, low blood pressure, and pain up and down her upper arms. She has went to several different drs who have ran many different tests and can't find anything wrong. I am wondering if this could somehow be related to her thyroid - some recent test results:

Free T4 - 1.25 (Range .73 - 1.95)

Free Testosterone - 0.3 (Range 0.3 - 1.5)

Potassium - 4.1 (Range 3.5 - 5.2)

TSH - 0.7 (Range 0.5 - 4.7)

She was generally very healthly until the last several months - avid runner and very heathly diet.

Any help / advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you post additional tests please.

Has she had thyroid tests done only 1x?

Her FT-4 is a bit lower than most like to be on this board, which is 3/4 of range or 1.61 in your wife's case. The lower TSH and lower FT-4 could indicate a pituitary issue.

http://www.endocrineweb.com/conditions/thyroid/thyroid-gland-function



> *If the T4 level is low and TSH is not elevated*, the pituitary gland is more likely to be the cause for the hypothyroidism.


The more lab tests you have the easier it is to find a pattern, if there is one.

Has she had an ultrasound of her thyroid?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome!

Firstly, your wife may have very low ferritin and this is often a common finding in the thyroid patient.

And there are some really good tests including an ultra-sound of the thyroid which would help sort this out.

Sounds like your wife is in "hibernation" status and this is not a good thing.

Hope the above links will help you to help her. At this point, she is probably apathetic.

Blessings to both of you and I hope we can help.


----------



## Cooper (Jan 8, 2015)

We can't find where she has had ferritin levels tested. Is this something we should persue? I have posted some other possbily revelant tests below:

*1/25/2013*
TSH REFLEX (.450 - 4.50) 0.605
VITAMIN D 25-HYDROXY (30.0 - 100.0) 47.7
SODIUM (134 - 144) 140
POTASSIUM (3.5 - 5.2) 4.2

*1/3/2014*
TSH REFLEX (.450 - 4.50) 0.919
SODIUM (134 - 144) 140
POTASSIUM (3.5 - 5.2) 4.2
FREE T4 (.82 - 1.77) 1.19

*10/18/2014*
TSH REFLEX (.450 - 4.50) 0.617

*12/18/2014*
TSH REFLEX (.450 - 4.50) 0.7
FREE T4 (.82 - 1.77) 1.25
T3 TOTAL (60 - 181) 83
TESTOSTERONE LEVEL (17 - 76) 28
SHBG (12 - 166) 66
FREE TESTOSTERONE (0.3 - 1.5) 0.3


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Cooper said:


> We can't find where she has had ferritin levels tested. Is this something we should persue? I have posted some other possbily revelant tests below:
> 
> *1/25/2013*
> TSH REFLEX (.450 - 4.50) 0.605
> ...


I've only commented on what I have personally experienced. Goal for labs above is 3/4 of range. For some, between 1/2 and 3/4 but, not as low as your wifes are.

She is hypo based on her FT-4 and Total 3 with close to perfect or slightly low TSH. If I had that TSH I'd be throwing a party arty0006: - I digress.

If Vit D is on the low side she may feel fatigued. FT-4 labs are low enough to cause fatigue.

Since her current doctors cannot recognize that a low dose of levothyroxine and addressing her low D situation would likely help get her energy back - you need to find her a doctor that will consider a trial of T-4 medication. 25mcg might be enough. She needs to test FT-3 and FT-4 6 weeks after starting the medication.

An ultrasound of her thyroid is also a good idea.


----------



## Les68 (Oct 1, 2014)

Have you had ferretin and B-12 checked yet? Low levels of those two could cause all of the things your wife is going through. I know, because they partially caused mine, along with low potassium. She could have a stomach condition that is preventing her body from absorbing B-12 and iron. A lack of these two things can parade as dementia, MS, or Parkinson's after a bit, and can cause permanent damage if not arrested.

B-12, iron (as ferretin in blood), and potassium work in tandem and can make or break the nervous system depending on their presence or lack thereof. Without them, she will have pain, fatigue, heart issues, and sleep, concentration, and mood problems. Please look into them! Good luck.

Edited to add: Hypothyroid can cause/be caused by the deficencies of the three items above. It's a chicken-or-the-egg thing, but they can commonly show up together when tested. I remember having to see a neurologist because my thyroid doctor could not guarantee that the deficiencies were the cause of the things your wife is experiencing, but they were not likely hormone related, esp. numbness and pain. Sure enough, once I started supplementation and thyroid meds, it all settled down.


----------



## Cooper (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks all for the great information. My wife actually has had a ultrasound done and results showed everything fine except for some small cysts that they said they will recheck in a year.

However she has not had ferritin nor B12 checked so will have that checked right away.

Thanks again


----------



## Les68 (Oct 1, 2014)

If the B-12 is low, opt for the shots if offered an alternative of a once-a-week nasal spray called Nascobal. It is not well studied and tends to be far less effective than shots...


----------



## Cooper (Jan 8, 2015)

Update - Stil the same symptions - lack of energy, tired, stressed, occasional irregular heartbeat, low blood pressure, and pain up and down upper arms and of course freezing all the time! I asked for more blood tests. The results below:

*T3 Free - 2.9* (Range 2.3 - 4.2)

*Ferritin - 21* (Range 10 - 220)

*Vitamin B12 - 303* (Range 250 - 1100)

*Iron - 62 * (Range 35 - 145)

*UIBC - 333* (Range 155 - 300)

*TIBC - 395* (Range 250 - 450)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Ferritin very low; target 50 to 100, the closer to 100, the better.

Free T3 in the basement. She needs help! Armour Thyroid (dessicated) probably would be best under the circumstances!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your B12 is low, too, closer to 600 would be a better number.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Cooper, I don't see that you've posted any thyroid antibodies. Have those been tested?


----------



## Panda57 (Jan 26, 2015)

Having thyroid problems simply...sucks. It is an invisible illness that hardly anyone understands. It can take people who are very healthy, and turn them into someone else practically. I used to run, and I LOVE running. I used to snowboard, workout (could bench my own body weight), and loved to be outdoors. But somewhere along the way this thing called hypothyroidism took over my life. Now...if I work out I end up vomiting severely, gagging for days, and generally very ill for days. When people ask me how I'm feeling, I usually say "I'm good" because it's easier than the truth. The truth is I have about 20 symptoms a day. Right now I hurt so bad and feel so exhausted I literally want to crawl under my desk for even a minute. On bad days, it hurts to breathe, move, or think. I have gone from outdoorsy to not being able to tolerate the sun.

Many of us thyroid sufferers may be great one day and awful the next (or even later that same day). To give you an idea of my day today: so tired I had to stop twice on the way to work (nodding off, eyes won't stay open, head won't stay up...and I'm not lazy...just always exhausted), it hurts my chest and shoulders to breathe even a little bit, these words are doubled because my eyes are so dry (eye drops don't give me any relief), skin very dry, joint pain and stiffness, mind fog, not being able to type, aching muscles, and more. What is bad too are the issues that I have with my mental capacity. I normally am a very "mentally active and accurate" person. But there are days I can barely type or think clearly. Words come out "dyslexic" both in speech, in writing, and in typing. I am not dyslexic nor do I have any learning disabilities. I have 3 Master's degrees. But I have "bad days" where words get confused and they turn "inside out" on me. Or I will garble words together and therefore make my own words. Normally it's like I take the beginning of one word and the next word and get some weird made-up word. I don't do this on purpose...but rather this is a cause of a screwed up system.

Anyways...good luck to you. Please try to be understanding. My soon to be ex was not understanding and we are now divorcing. He didn't get that I couldn't work 16 hours a day and then come home and clean, cook, and help kids another 6 hours. So please...read all the resources you can. People on these boards will tell you how awful it is. And really...it's as bad as they say and worse. People thing that EVERYONE has thyroid problems or that "it's JUST thyroid."


----------



## Cooper (Jan 8, 2015)

I believe she is hypo but dr. says that all tests look fine! We are so frustrated! I guess time to find new dr.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My wife actually has had a ultrasound done and results showed everything fine except for some small cysts that they said they will recheck in a year.


Ask the doctor for a lab copy of these results for your files and also please post them.



> ! I asked for more blood tests. The results below:
> 
> *T3 Free - 2.9* (Range 2.3 - 4.2) *LOW*
> 
> ...


LOW, did the doctor suggest anything to address any of these labs?



Cooper said:


> I believe she is hypo but dr. says that all tests look fine! We are so frustrated! I guess time to find new dr.


Good for you to realize this .

Be sure and show up with your wife's records broken down onto a spreadsheet so when you speak to your doctor they do not have to order all new tests to start the process. Include lab range and how she felt - main symptoms.

You are many blocks down the process - it may take a few doctors to get your wife the help she needs.

She is lucky to have you - really lucky!


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*Definitely her B12 is too low. It needs to be over 400, according to the B12 experts. I don't see a Free T3? That, according to many good thyroid docs, is the most important test. I wish my man took just 1% the interest in my health that you take in your wife's health!*


----------



## Cooper (Jan 8, 2015)

*T3 Free - 2.9* (Range 2.3 - 4.2)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

{{{{{{{Panda57}}}}}}}


----------

